# My Emerald is Mating!!!



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

I am so super-dee-duper excited!!!My Emerald male and my female Pied have been mating,I have been waiting months for this to finally happen,I do know the hen is split to whiteface,(the pieds brother had 1 white in a clutch of 5)so who knows what im going to get.I dont know the Em's lineage,besides hes triple registered and from Margie Mason,the creator of the Emerald line!,
The breeder friend of mine i got him from couldnt find his papers when i rec'd him,really doesnt matter to me,im just excited!!
I have another nesting pair that are on 4 eggs,that should start hatching around Thanksgiving,the Hen,visual cinnamon/split with pied(markings)and the male is pied /split to whiteface..Its time to stock up on Kaytee baby food and a carton of syringes,and loads of paper towels,!!!I will post pictures as it progresses!>>Dances around,im going to be a Mommy again!!Well sort of,,,,,


----------



## Kam (Sep 8, 2009)

Congrats!! I can't wait to see the outcome.


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

Its so funny,the way those 2 are going at it,i will have a dozen eggs,,LOLOL,,I think they have been waiting for months too!!!


----------



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

LOL! Congrats haha, wow and an emerald cockatiel  from Margie Mason . I wonder what the result will be haha,  I'm sure they'll be pretty 'tiels .


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Fluoro.Black!!I had read on Srtiels site about the Margie Mason Line of cockatiels,i started dreaming of owning one!Then a breeder friend was telling me she had one from Her,and she needed a hen to be with him,I gladly accepted her offer,and they were bonding over the last 3 months,and we were excited to breed them,She never got the chance to set them up a box,and she called me,told me to come get them because she was leaving husband at the end of month(nov)I flew to her house!!I told her if she need any help with birds to call me,3 days later she called,and needed me to come get her 14 birds ASAP,,some show birds,mainly whitefaces,all extremely beautiful,I was pleased to help her,and i have no idea where she is now,if she left state or what,Its a labor of love,i went from 17 birds to 31 overnight,Its WONDERFUL,and noisy,,HAHAHA


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

UPDATE:::Ok,Everyone,i have 5 big eggs for my Emerald and my pied,,I did find out that the Emerald has whiteface in his breeding lineage,the hen he is mated with also is split to whiteface,so im super-dee-duper excited at what the outcome is going to be!!!!!
ALSO:My other pair have 3 babies,they are 4 days old,and there is one egg left in there,,the hen is a cinnamon,and the male is pied/split whiteface,and who knows whatelse??Well i was checking crops tonight and used the flashlight and noticed the second baby is a lutino>>Jaw dropped!!Now where did that come from,LOLOL,i assume Daddy????Any thoughts?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Is the eye a pale pink or a plum pink? Pale would be lutino, and plum a cinnamon...which within a few days the eyes should darken.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

UPDATES  Hows the Em pair doing?


----------

